# fish tank neon light kits



## livefishcam

im after some night lights for my live fish cam tank project which will give a little light at night so you can still see the fish wehn the hood light goes of on the timer. I know you shouldnt leave your normal lights on 24/7 but should i be ok leaving some neon lights on?


----------



## Guest

I think you mean Actinics (around 20000°K) or LEDs (Light-emitting diodes), not neon lights. These are marketed at providing a moonlight effect for viewing at night and to add to the aesthetic feel of the aquarium.

When connected to a special timer which corresponds the actinic lighting with the position and phase of the moon, which has a very important part in the reproductive cycles of captive and wild _Tridacnid _clams.

It isn't advisable to leave any source of lighting on 24/7. Excessive actinic exposure can cause algae problems, so plug in any actinic light source into a timer.

The sensor in the camera you are using may not be sensitive enough to dim light conditions so it can produce a clear image. I would bear this in mind before investing in any special and potentially expensive lighting.


----------



## livefishcam

cheers Chillinator

im looking at putting in a web control interface directly on my website so the LED lights can be controlled from a macro switch. This will have a ON / OFF button but will also time out after 5 mins.

I ment neon in the meaning of the desc of the led lights (neon blue)

my main hood is on a timer and touch wood ive never had any algae problems :thumbup:

just wasnt sure if low level led lights would bring on algae if i left leds on at night.


----------



## livefishcam

way hey got my fish tank led kit all setup now to my web interface iobridge device.

you can now turn my night light on for 5mins via my webpage :thumbup:

Give it a blast Live Fish Cam 2 - Right Side Fish Tank Camera | FireFox Version | Live Fish Cam Aquarium | Under Water CCTV, Webcam, Film and Cameras | Big Brother Style FishCam TV

im still sorting my control for the volcano haha


----------



## Ozunu

I dont think leaving a little led light will bring you algae problems. Naturally not all water streams are dark, they do get moonlight.
I bought couple of moonlight led for my planted tanks so far no algae problems at all. (I usually leave it on all night long)


----------



## Guest

Ozunu said:


> I dont think leaving a little led light will bring you algae problems. Naturally not all water streams are dark, they do get moonlight.
> I bought couple of moonlight led for my planted tanks so far no algae problems at all. (I usually leave it on all night long)


The colour temperatures of light reflected by the moon and produced by actinic LEDs, tubes or bulbs is quite different. Actinic light_ can_ promote the growth of certain types of algae (both freshwater and marine), it won't necessarily _will_. I tend to err on the side of caution where planted tanks are concerned, as once algae takes control, it can take weeks (even months) to bring it back under control.


----------



## livefishcam

cheers for the advice guys.

ive tweaked the controls on my device so if the LED light is turned on over night it times out and auto turns back of after 5mins.

craig


----------



## Guest

luspin said:


> I used to have my breeder tanks set at 80 to 85 degrees Fahrenheit. Do you have an established tank or did you make a filter change lately.


I think you've got the wrong thread, this isn't a problem with heating or the filter, the subject is about LED lighting.


----------

